# Convict pair with 6 otocinclus? Will they kill my cute otos?



## imaginary1226 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey so this is my first post. Just want to say hi firstly! So I wasnt going to get into the cichlids quite yet but I am really being thown into it. I recently discovered my well water has 40 ppm nitrate in it . . . so in my 40 g all the livebearer babies I had in it died from that I am assuming. before they all died (I still have one actually) I got a group of 6 otocinclus to help with the algae on my live plants. I was wondering why I had algae lol duhhhh. So now I have these fish still in the tank but nothing else. 
So I work in a small petstore and we have a few fish there.. . . problem is we got in a huge gorgeous pink convict male and he also has a female accomplice who is quite cute too. So any other convict or firemouth in with them gets beat up. ( they have to keep them together in small tanks cause there is no room. The owner doesnt understand cichlids arent tetras) So he told me I could have the two sick/injured firemouth and a convict. They are doing great. I have had them for about 5 days( the nitrates dont seem to bother the bigger fish) I want to take them back when they get better. They got very small convicts in today and the pair was trying to get to them through the bag. He said I could have the two agressive ones if I wanted them. I cant take in a bunch of sick fish in all the time either. So I was going to go in tomorrow and see if the little fish were being picked on or already dead. . . he said if they were picking on them I could take those two on the spot. So can I safely put the pair in my 40 g with my otos with no chance of them tearing the darlings apart? And I have plants too . . . .I am mostly worried about the otos though. If anyone has any ideas or suggestions on my little problem please let me know. Maybe they wouldnt be as agressive in a bigger tank? Ahh anything would be great. thanks. - jen


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh, there's no chance all right....no chance your otos will survive. They'll be tiny little appetizers for the cons, sorry.


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

u dont have to worry about the ottos if u put them in there with them, because u wont have any more ottos to worry about!

"the nitrates dont seem to bother the bigger fish" - dude, u work in a petstore, people are relying on your information to be accurate.

40ppm isnt too bad but gettin that numeber down to 20 would be much much better, bigger fish are just more hearty than there fry counterparts, doesnt mean its not "bothering them".

do some reading on the site and ull have a good understanding in no time.


----------



## imaginary1226 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ha no I do understand it should be under 25 thing is i cant do anything about it right now. The water coming out of my well is 40- my clean water. Shame on me for not testing it sooner. thanks goodness I put 2 and 2 together. Like I could have predicted my well water was contaminated. I am the only one who knows anything there I tell them they need to do waterchanges every week to remove nitrates because they are harmful in large amounts. Water changes obviously do nothing for me at the moment or I would follow my own advice. No they dont seem to be bothering them but I plan to fix it anyway because I know its not good for them. God you have no idea what I know. I may be a beginner at cichlids but I have had fish for a long time and I get it ok? Very warm welcome thanks. So instead of trying to help the convicts he is just going to flush them. . . .I was hoping I could save them. Any more wonderful kind help from anyone?


----------



## imaginary1226 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok Nevermind I am going to get him and put him in a rubbermaid container and then take him to another petstore on tuesday when I go to get my RO system.


----------



## jgentry (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi imaginary1226,
The convicts will eventually if not immeadiatly kill your oto's. They are just too aggressive to keep with small fish that cannot defend themselves. Small juvie convicts might get along with them for a little bit. But once they start breeding they will kill the oto's. I wouldn't be terribly concerned about 40 ppm nitrate as long as you are keeping up with your water changes and don't let it get any higher. You could also try using nitrate media in your filter. It does not work the best bust will remove some nitrate.

One other thing to consider. If you do get the convicts they will also dig up all of your plants and pretty much destroy them. If you want them I would trade the oto's in for a pleco of some kind and decorate the tank with some rocks and driftwood instead of live plants. A pair of nice big convicts would do great in a 40g. Just be prepaired for getting rid of all of the baby convicts you will have. Convicts breed like crazy.

Don't mind some of the responses you get here. Some people like to think they are fish keeping gods that are above everyone the average fish keeper.

Good luck,
jgentry


----------



## imaginary1226 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks that gives me some hope that not everyone who has cichlids are as mean as the fish they keep. I do weekly water changes my well water is just contaminated when I get my RO system then everything will be ok. I never really wanted convicts it was just a pity thing. Is there any cichlids I can put with the otos? If not its ok I will find something else to go in with them. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

jgentry said:


> H
> Don't mind some of the responses you get here. Some people like to think they are fish keeping gods that are above everyone the average fish keeper.


That seems a little unprovoked and uncalled for.


----------



## jgentry (Jul 3, 2008)

It certainly is not unprovoked. You have a new member that asks a question trying to learn. And the comment was not directed toward you anyway. Instead of getting a detailed answer to help out they OP got called out for not nowing what they are doing. Way to welcome a new member! How does this in anyway help the aquarium community?

As for cichlids that will work with oto's.

Bolivian rams
German Blues Rams (do not try these until you get your nitrate problem fixed, they are very sensitive)
Curviceps
Apistogrammas

There are some more, but these are the ones oyu will see most commonly in pet stores. I have also kept kribensis (from africa) with with oto's but they are a little more agressive. As long as you tank is well planted and has plenty of hiding spots they could work as well.


----------



## imaginary1226 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes thank you . . . I do have a krib but she is mean and in my 10 gallon. . . .her husband and babies died probably from nitrate awhile ago. I wasnt going to get any more fish until that was fixed anyway : ) I do have access to an aquarium distributer. I ordered my otos from there. I could have the guy find any fish in existence I am sure. I will have to look on the list to see what they have. Thanks for those options that helps alot.


----------



## Hrafen (Feb 19, 2005)

Well actually....

We have had Oto's with a breeding pair of Convicts in a well planted tank which also had Cory's and a Bristlenose. The Convicts almost completely ignored the Oto's which they seemed to regard as not a threat and not food. They chased Cory's but left them alone providing they stayed away from the fry. The Bristlenose was far less welcome.

Just my experience, and there is no saying every fish reacts the same.


----------



## Abe Froman (Mar 16, 2006)

I have had a similar experience. I always keep otos in my tanks with smaller CAs and they do just fine. The cons pretty much completely ignore them. Had a few otos in a 30 gal planted with a really aggressive F0 pair of cons and no problems a couple of years ago.

I put 3 or 4 ottos in my planted 125 CA tank with cons, nics, hrps, and rainbows and when I tore the tank down last month I had at 6 to move to my new place.

I currently have my F0 convict female in an unplanted 55 with some Leucistic HRPs. I tossed in a sailfin pleco and all my ottos and they are doing just fine. As with everything though you may find your fish have a different temperament. My cichlids spend all there time chasing each other and mating so ottos sucking on glass are the last of their concerns.

Now mixing cons or ottos with my grammodes on the other hand....


----------



## imaginary1226 (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh its ok . . .. I dont really like convicts that much anyway . . . The rams are cute . . .I will have to read up on my options and see what I would like best.


----------

